# Opening Day: Sugarbush Nov 19, 2005



## madskier6 (Nov 16, 2005)

I did not see this posted in the Calendar and so I thought I would add it.

Despite the recent mild weather, all indications are that SB will be opening for the season this Saturday November 19 at Mount Ellen.  

I won't be able to make it for opening weekend but will be there Wednesday through Sunday of Thanksgiving Week.  I'll bet Lostone will be there on Sat.  Anyone else? :wink: 

Hopefully the expected cold temps over the next few days will allow for some quality snowmaking and perhaps a snow storm so conditions will be decent for the Turkey holiday week.


----------



## riverc0il (Nov 16, 2005)

any idea on the price for their opening day?  the web site says TBA.  kinda lame they haven't announced their lift ticket prices and opening day is this weekend.


----------



## madskier6 (Nov 16, 2005)

I agree Steve. It is lame that they haven't posted that yet.  Part of it may be that they're trying to launch their new website this week . . . but still . . .  :x 

Unfortunately, I don't remember how much it was for opening day last year.  Maybe mtnlady can tell us what it will be this year??


----------



## WWF-VT (Nov 17, 2005)

Looks like my first day will be December 3rd


----------



## ski_resort_observer (Nov 17, 2005)

They are probably waiting to determine how much terrain they will have open and how much terrain their competition will have open and charging before they make public their price.

You can always call 1-800-53-SUGAR to get the latest info as I am sure they have already been asked this question many times in the past couple of weeks.


----------



## WWF-VT (Nov 18, 2005)

From Sugarbush web site

For the first day of the season, we'll be up and downloading on Green Mtn Express and skiing & riding off the Summit Chair.  

Lift Openings: - 8:00am GMX/Summit

Last Chairs - 2:45 up GMX & 3:15 up Summit

Super Early Season Pricing:
$25 for Adults, $20 for Young Adults and $15 for Juniors & Seniors


----------



## riverc0il (Nov 18, 2005)

the new bush site looks 100% better than the old site.  but what's up with the dance music on the main page?  lol.  don't get me wrong, i'm a DJ and used to play this stuff in boston and love it.  but it just seems out of place on a skiing web page.

any ways, i may find myself to bush north this weekend.  they are the closest and cheapest option outside of bretton woods.  i certainly don't feel like spotting almost $40 to play dodge-um's at kmart, that's for sure.  any one have the scoop on how many trails bush plans for this weekend?  i may sit saturday out and do some hiking then check em' out sunday after the reports filter in.


----------



## madskier6 (Nov 19, 2005)

*SB Trails This Weekend*

I believe there will only be 2 trails open at SB this weekend: Rim Run and Elbow.  At least that is the case for Saturday.  That is the info. from their website and what they customarily open first.

It is not clear to me, however, how one will be able to ski from Elbow back to the Summit Chair.  Usually they also have Spread Eagle open which cuts from Elbow over to the chair.

From the look at the website, Spread Eagle is not open yet.  Does anyone know how that will work?


----------



## riverc0il (Nov 19, 2005)

based on a lack of sleep and ambivelance, i decided to wait to hear reports from today's trips and go out tomorrow depending on how things look and if more opens up.  hopefully everyone will be able to blow all day today and get more open for sunday.


----------



## ski_resort_observer (Nov 19, 2005)

Spread Eagle is open, not sure why it is not listed as open.


----------

